# Corian Bracelets



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are some bracelets I just completed.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 31, 2010)

How the heck do you make those?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are really nice... Post title and user name are in oxymoron status, but they are great!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are sweet. I have very bad luck with bracelets.


----------



## JoeHodge1978 (Sep 2, 2010)

aggromere said:


> How the heck do you make those?


Was a oven involved?


----------



## Mark (Sep 2, 2010)

I really like the gray with the black segments. Very cool.


----------



## Willee (Sep 3, 2010)

aggromere said:


> How the heck do you make those?



Cut a ring from a sheet of Corian and start filing/sanding.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

These where turned on the lathe. 

I will try to get some pics up of the process.

Mike


----------



## snyiper (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Mike that would be awesome I am still trying to get my big head wrapped around how to do it..


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

In case you missed it here is a link to a thread with Baltic Birch plywood bracelets that I made.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65970


----------



## penhead (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice...very attractive..!

Do you make them all the same size, ie, inside diameter seems most important..??
And/or is there one size that are asked for more than others..??


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

penhead said:


> Very nice...very attractive..!
> 
> Do you make them all the same size, ie, inside diameter seems most important..??
> And/or is there one size that are asked for more than others..??



I had read somewhere on the Internets what the most common ID for a woman's bangle bracelet was.

Right now that is the only size I am making.

I am in the middle of documenting how I do it. Will post shortly.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 3, 2010)

If you have the larger corian tiles (3x3 or 4x4) or sheets, you can turn off a bracelet and use the 'core' for a matching pendant. Sell as a set.

.


----------



## penhead (Sep 3, 2010)

Instructions and help are 'always' appreciated..!!!





MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> penhead said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice...very attractive..!
> ...


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

I have created a pdf how to article for the bracelets.

I will post later tonight in a new thread.

Mike


----------



## SonOfMartin (Sep 4, 2010)

Please also post thread link.


----------



## KenV (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice 

Instructions on a similar approach but the corian will avoid the end grain issues with wood

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=594


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 4, 2010)

Posted a How to in a new thread titled "How To Corian Bracelet".


----------

